# Slovak: upratať



## Encolpius

Zdavím, našiel som v slovník, že sloveso upratať sa skloňuje: ja upracem, ty upraceš, uprac! atď....nepoužíva sa v hovorovej, nespisovnej slovenčine skloňovanie typu: ja upratám, ty upratáš, uprataj!  Vďaka.


----------



## bibax

Tento typ slovesa kolísá mezi třídami. V češtině je to také.

Nejznámější je sloveso trestať/trestati, bylo vytištěno snad bilionkrát na každé čsl. bankovce:

Falšovanie sa tresce (trestá), ... Padělání se trestá (na starších bankovkách tresce)...

V češtině jsou tvary s -c- již silně archaické, příp. nářeční:
šeptá/šepce, řehtá/řehce, kloktá/klokce, metá/mece, létá/léce (nář. Co tady léceš, ogare? Co tady lítáš, holomku?)

Sloveso upratati bylo i v češtině (Jungmann: Česko-německý slownjk), časovalo se:

upraci, upraceš, uprace, ..., uprací
upratám, upratáš, upratá, ..., upratají

Nějak se nám z češtiny vytratilo.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Zd*r*avím, našiel som v slovník*u*, že sloveso upratať sa skloňuje: ja upracem, ty upraceš, uprac! atď....


(to tie chyby sú úmyselné...? :/ )

Tvary "upracem", "upraceš" slúžia na vyjadrenie budúceho času:

upracem
upraceš
uprace

upraceme
upracete
upracú

imperatív: uprac! (sg.) / upracte! (pl.)





> nepoužíva sa v hovorovej, nespisovnej slovenčine skloňovanie typu: ja upratám, ty upratáš, uprataj!  Vďaka.


Nie.


----------



## bibax

Jistě, sloveso upratať je dokonavé (nedokonavé je upratovať). Presentní tvary vyjadřují budoucí čas.

Jen je divné, že se ani v hovorové slovenštině neužívají tvary upratám, upratáš, atd. (ale na netu by se něco našlo), když u jiných sloves se tvary tohoto typu běžně užívají: trescem/trestám, hlcem/hltám, mecem/metám, apod. Tato slovesa jsou ale vesměs nedokonavá, jestli to nějak nesouvisí právě s tím.


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> Jen je divné, že se ani v hovorové slovenštině neužívají tvary upratám, upratáš, atd. (ale na netu by se něco našlo), když u jiných sloves se tvary tohoto typu běžně užívají: trescem/trestám, hlcem/hltám, mecem/metám, apod. Tato slovesa jsou ale vesměs nedokonavá, jestli to nějak nesouvisí právě s tím.


Trescem/trestám, hlcem/hltám atď. sú tvary v prítomnom čase, budúci čas by mohol byť napr. "potrestám" / "budem trestať" ap. Pre upratať/upratovať je prítomný čas možný asi len ako "upratujem", upratuješ"... (od slovesa upratovať), "upratám" mi znie ako nezmysel (obzvlášť na vyjadrenie prítomného času).


----------



## Encolpius

Takže existuje potrestám - potrescem, ale nie: upratám - upracem?


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Takže existuje potrestám - potrescem, ale nie: upratám - upracem?


Hm.. ja by som povedala, že len "upracem". Kebyže mám povedať "upratám si izbu" namiesto "upracem si izbu"... no neviem, neviem... "upracem" mi znie akosi lepšie...


----------



## francisgranada

Na internete som našiel (medzi inými) "uprataj si veci do skrine" a "uprataj si izbu" . V týchto konkrétnych prípadoch _uprataj  _mi neznie neprirodzene. Okrem toho sa mi zdá (nie som si istý), že aj vo východoslovenských nárečiach sa používajú tvary _upratam_, _uprataš_, etc  ...

(Podčiarknuté samohlásky označujú prízvuk)


----------



## Encolpius

vo VS nárečiach je prízvuk na predposlednej slabike?


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> vo VS nárečiach je prízvuk na predposlednej slabike?


Áno, a to dôsledne. VS nárečia tvoria kontinuum medzi slovenčinou (< stredosl. nárečia) a polštinou. Nejedná sa len o prízvuk, ale aj o iné fonetické charakteristiky a taktiež o slovnú zásobu.


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> ....nepoužíva sa v  hovorovej, nespisovnej slovenčine skloňovanie typu: ja upratám, ty  upratáš, uprataj!





Azori said:


> Nie.


 . 

"upratám" nie je nič viac ako nezvládnutie základných rovín jazyka a som rád, že som sa s takým niečím nikdy nestretol. Internet je plný negramotných/slangových a iných neštandardných prejavov, ktoré by rozhodne nemali slúžiť ako zdroj učenia sa cudzieho jazyka.

Nevylučujem avšak, že niekde na Slovensku nemôže existovať skupina ľudí, ktorí schádzajú k takémuto rečovému prejavu (bez ohľadu na to či vedome/nevedome, atď.). Ak sa tak deje, nejde (vďaka Bohu) o taký rozsah aby mu osoba študujúca jazyk venovala väčšiu pozornosť a vôbec ho zaraďovala do svojej slovnej zásoby.

Ja osobne som sa, napr., stretol s takými "delikatesami" ako "zabačavať" (namiesto "zabáčať"), "ísť do zubára" (namiesto "ísť k zubárovi") či "poď tu" (namiesto "poď sem"). S idiolektom druhých ja ale nič nespravím. Je to ich prejav, ich spôsob vyjadrovania sa. Pokiaľ sa dokážu dorozumieť, tak fajn. Môžem ich maximálne upozorniť (no to by som samozrejme musel byť bezchybný - čo nie som). (no, ale samozrejme vždy druhých upozorním na nekorektný prejav, pretože mi to píli uši  a rovnako tiež sám znesiem a som vďačný za upozornenia na moje chyby. . .  pretože ma to posúva ďalej. . .)

*P.S.:* Nedozvedeli sme sa ale odkiaľ sa vzala pôvodná myšlienka na "ja upratám, ty upratáš, uprataj!" (článok, rozhovor, voľné uvažovanie nad jazykom,...).


----------



## Encolpius

morior_invictus said:


> ... Ja osobne som sa, napr., stretol s takými "delikatesami" ako "zabačavať" (namiesto "zabáčať"), "ísť do zubára" (namiesto "ísť k zubárovi") či "poď tu" (namiesto "poď sem"). S idiolektom druhých ja ale nič nespravím. Je to ich prejav, ich spôsob vyjadrovania sa. Pokiaľ sa dokážu dorozumieť, tak fajn. Môžem ich maximálne upozorniť (no to by som samozrejme musel byť bezchybný - čo nie som). (no, ale samozrejme vždy druhých upozorním na nekorektný prejav, pretože mi to píli uši  a rovnako tiež sám znesiem a som vďačný za upozornenia na moje chyby. . .  pretože ma to posúva ďalej. . .)
> 
> *P.S.:* Nedozvedeli sme sa ale odkiaľ sa vzala pôvodná myšlienka na "ja upratám, ty upratáš, uprataj!" (článok, rozhovor, *voľné uvažovanie nad jaykom*,...).



ísť do zubára - predložka do sa používa v poľštine a ukrajinčine --- určite sa používa aj na východnom Slovensku --- že áno Francis? --- ale vy tam máte radi to "do" 
zdroj -- áno -- voľné uvažovanie nad jazykom


----------



## Azori

morior_invictus said:


> "upratám" nie je nič viac ako nezvládnutie základných rovín jazyka a som rád, že som sa s takým niečím nikdy nestretol.


Našiel by sa nejaký dôkaz, že je to "nezvládnutie základných rovín jazyka"?


----------



## bibax

Bez prefixu: *pratať (sa)* _nedok._ - pracem, praceš, ..., pracú, prac! (tedy žádné pratám, atd.);

Toto sloveso je nedokonavé (což není nic překvapivého - nemá prefix), presentní tvary vyjadřují přítomný čas. Videm se ta výjimka tedy vysvětlit nedá.*

Mara sa prace spoza stola.
Prac sa mi z očí!* (na netu lze ovšem najít i _prataj sa ...!_)

Zdá se, že je to výjimka a tak trochu záhada. Napadá vás ještě nějaké sloveso tohoto typu (metá/mece, trestá/tresce, hltá/hlce, apod.), které nemá 2 tvary (nepočítáme-li pár výskytů na netu, zde jsme jich také několik přidali).


----------



## Encolpius

Asi u IV. triedy slovies bude rozdiel v češtine a slovenčine. V češtine vzor česat má tvar češu/česám, preto som si myslel, že aj v slovenčine môže byť dvojitý tvar, ale česať asi môže mať len tvar češem v slovenčine. Takže tých slovies bude habadej. Vedel si Bibax, že po slovensky sa nepovie česám si vlasy?


----------



## bibax

To jsem nevěděl.

Obecně můžeme říci, že jde o slovesa, která tvoří infinitivní kmen tematickou samohláskou *-a-* a presentní kmen příponou *-je-*, přičemž dochází ke změně souhlásky prvotního kmene. Typické sloveso: čes-*a*-ti, *čes-*je*-(t) > češe. V češtině mají tato slovesa silnou tendenci přecházet ke vzoru děl-*a*-ti, který má tematickou souhlásku -a- i v presentním kmeni před příponou -je-: *děl*-a-je*-(t) > dělá.

Značně ovšem záleží na souhlásce prvotního kmene. V případě souhlásek k, h (< g), ch, t a d jsou již původní tvary presentního kmene silně archaické, přechod ke vzoru dělati byl dokončen.

pykati: pyká - pyče
stýskati: stýská - stýště
strouhati: strouhá - strouže
týkati: týká - týče se
dýchati: dýchá - dýše
páchati: páchá - páše
trestati: trestá - tresce
leptati: leptá - lepce
reptati: reptá - repce
kloktati: kloktá - klokce
hlodati: hlodá - hloze
hvízdati: hvízdá - hvíždě

Když jako cizinec řekneš "IS páše zločiny" nebo "dobře se mi dýše", tak ti to možná ještě projde. Když ale řekneš "zločinec pyče za své činy" nebo "stýště se mi po dětech" nebo dokonce "vítr hvíždě v komíně", tak většina Pepíků tě začne učit česky. Ty je ale převezeš.

Teď jsem si všiml, že mi _spell-checker_ ty archaismy červeně podtrhl. Nechal jen týče a páše.

Zpět ke slovenčině (jsem tu jen na návštěvě). Slovenština zdá se býti konservativnější v tomto ohledu. Zachovává i původní tvary (mece, hlce), u mnoha sloves novotvary ani nepřipouští (teše, kreše, hýbe - ale pozor: krešúci i kresajúci, jen hýbajúci). V některých případech ale původní tvary také již nepoužívá, např. strúže > strúha. Zdá se to dost nahodilé.

Pozn. V češtině nejspíš třídy číslujeme jinak.


----------



## morior_invictus

Azori said:


> Našiel by sa nejaký dôkaz, že je to "nezvládnutie základných rovín jazyka"?


No nie som si istý, či by sa našlo zdôvodnenie pravdivosti tvrdenia_ "'upratám' nie je nič viac ako nezvládnutie základných rovín jazyka,"_ ktoré by bolo formulované v rovnakom duchu, avšak poznanie významu "rovina jazyka," samotných rovín, schopnosť orientovať sa v nich ako aj prístup k niektorej zo záväzných kodifikačných príručiek slovenčiny by mali byť dostačujúce pre akéhokoľvek čitateľa, ktorý by mal potrebu zaoberať sa skôr dikciou užívateľov tohto fóra ako tým čo sa ňou komunikuje (= "upratám" je ) aby si prípadný "dôkaz" pravdivosti tohto tvrdenia sám vyvodil. 


bibax said:


> Napadá vás ještě nějaké  sloveso tohoto typu (metá/mece, trestá/tresce, hltá/hlce, apod.), *které  nemá 2 tvary* (nepočítáme-li pár výskytů na netu, zde jsme jich také  několik přidali).


No podobných slovies, ktoré nemajú 2 tvary, by sa určite zopár našlo: šušotať – šušoce (šušotá ), rozkyvotať – rozkyvoce (rozkyvotá ), drkotať – drkoce, zdupotať – zdupoce, klopotať – klopoce, zaškripotať, zašepotať, trepotať, klepotať, ťapotať, chrapotať, šumotať, hrmotať, bzukotať, pukotať, žmurkotať, štrkotať, hrkotať, žblnkotať. . . 


bibax said:


> Zpět ke slovenčině (jsem tu jen na návštěvě).


Ale návšteva vyzerá byť veľmi plodná a aj analýzy má zaujímavé.  


Encolpius said:


> Asi u IV. triedy slovies bude rozdiel v češtine a slovenčine.


"IV. trieda slovies" mi žiaľ nič nehovorí čiže v tomto smere asi nepomôžem. Toto prenechám lingvistom. A to "ísť do zubára" bolo skutočne od osoby pochádzajúcej z východného Slovenska.


----------



## francisgranada

morior_invictus said:


> A to "ísť do zubára" bolo skutočne od osoby pochádzajúcej z východného Slovenska.


Len pre zaujímavosť (aby sme nie len východniarov obviňovali z _nezvládnutia základných rovín jazyka _), na západnom Slovensku zas hovoria "ísť zubárovi", "ísť lekárovi", apod.

Tvary _upratujem _apod. z lingvistického hľadiska nemožno považovať za "chybné", keďže adekvátne tvary existujú/existovali v češtine a evidentne aj niektorých sl. nárečiach. Vo všeobecnosti, používanie nárečových tvarov, archaizmov apod. v hovorovej reči je podľa mňa legitímne a neznamená automaticky "nezvládnutie základných rovín jazyka".


----------



## morior_invictus

Ach, akosi sa nám tu tie "roviny" udržali dlhšie než by bolo nutné. . . 


francisgranada said:


> Len pre zaujímavosť (aby sme nie len východniarov obviňovali z _nezvládnutia základných rovín jazyka _), na západnom Slovensku zas hovoria "ísť zubárovi", "ísť lekárovi", apod.
> 
> Tvary _upratujem _apod. z lingvistického hľadiska nemožno považovať za "chybné", keďže adekvátne tvary existujú/existovali v češtine a evidentne aj niektorých sl. nárečiach. Vo všeobecnosti, používanie nárečových tvarov, archaizmov apod. v hovorovej reči je podľa mňa legitímne a neznamená automaticky "nezvládnutie základných rovín jazyka".


V jazyku chybia ľudia na celom Slovensku, nie iba v jeho východnej časti (v tej tak evidentne činia v súvislosti s predložkovou väzbou "ísť do lekára/zubára...," a preto boli na chvíľu vyzdvihnutí "do popredia").
Áno, "ísť k lekárovi" možno skutočne počuť v hovorovej reči na západnom i strednom Slovensku, no ide "iba" o prípad "prehltnutia"/vynechania predložky (ako je to napr. i v prípade "Vo štvrtok máš čas?") a nie o vsunutie inej (nesprávnej) predložky a automatické prispôsobenie nasledujúceho objektu, na ktorý sa viaže.
To má za následok, že "ísť do lekárky" (double entendre ) na seba upozorní skôr ako "ísť k lekárke," tak ako by 1 čierna ovca medzi bielymi na seba upozornila skôr ako 1 chýbajúca biela v skupine samých bielych. Na západnom Slovensku (a možno aj v inej časti) majú iné a škaredšie chyby ako napr. "ty knihy" (namiesto "tie knihy"), apod. 

"upratujem" je korektný tvar; "upratám" nie je. Na archaizmoch nie je nič zlé, pretože ide o spisovné slová, ktoré boli príznačné pre prejavy v historicky staršej vývojovej etape jazyka a možno ich použiť napr. pre navodenie atmosféry tohto obdobia či ako slávnostnú noblesu. Na nárečových slovách rovnako nie je nič zlé, hoci by sme ich z hľadiska spisovnosti asi kategorizovali ako slová nespisovné. Ja osobne som za zachovanie nárečí (pokiaľ sa dá), keďže ide o kultúrne dedičstvo tohto národa. Späť k "upratám" - neviem či ma 38 výsledkov na Google (z toho mnoho českých) presvedčí o tom, že "upratám" je "korektný" tvar vo východoslovenskom nárečí a ako taký ho možno vôbec akceptovať a zaoberať sa ním.


----------



## bibax

FG měl jistě na mysli tvar "upratám". Jak jsem již vysvětlil, v češtině (i ve slovenštině) jsou tvary tohoto typu nové, ale na rozdíl od slovenštiny prakticky nahradily původní tvary, které jsou dnes již archaické.

Například sloveso šeptati: původní tvary šepci, šepceš, šepce, ..., šepcí jsou nahrazeny novotvary šeptám, šeptáš, šeptá, ..., šeptají. S původními tvary je možné se setkat např. u Máchy:
...  a krajina kolem šepce: „Jarmilo!“ 
... vězeň svou pověst šepce dál.

Také v moravských nářečích se stále ještě říká "šepce".

*Novotvary mají tu výhodu, že u nich nedochází ke změně kmenové souhlásky.* Tvoří se podle vzoru dělati. Tento vzor je zcela pravidelný, všechny tvary se tvoří bez jakýchkoliv problémů: šeptám, šeptají, šeptej, šeptaje, šeptán, šeptal, pošeptavše, atd. Nic vás nemůže zaskočit (Encolpius to jistě může potvrdit; že miluješ sloveso dělati?). Naproti tomu zkuste utvořit např. původní přechodník přítomný: šepcíc, šepcíce. To zní divně, ne?

Ve slovenštině jsou ale tvary šepce, šepcúc, apod. v pohodě. Naopak ale není vždy jasné jestli lze použít i novotvary (šeptám, upratám, atd.). Tím se dostáváme zpět k původnímu dotazu.

Alespoň v něčem je čeština pravidelnější a pro cizince lehčí než slovenština.


----------



## morior_invictus

bibax said:


> Ve slovenštině jsou ale tvary šepce, šepcúc, apod. v pohodě. Naopak ale není vždy jasné jestli lze použít i novotvary (šeptám, upratám, atd.). Tím se dostáváme zpět k původnímu dotazu.


To by ale potom muselo znamenať, že tie "pôvodné slovesné tvary" s "-c-" existovali pri všetkých týchto slovesách (a časom mohli byť v prípade nutnosti považované za "archaické") a rovnako by sme tiež museli rozšíriť "...ale nie je vždy jasné či možno použiť (i)_ aj_ novotvary *alebo či možno použiť *(ii)* iba novotvary alebo či možno použiť *(iii)* oba tvary.*"

(i) možno použiť iba "pôvodné tvary"
upratať – uprace (upratá ), chechotať sa - chechoce sa (chechotá sa )

(ii) možno použiť iba "novotvary"
ohmatať – ohmatá (ohmace ), kloktať - kloktá (klokce ), leptať - leptá (lepce )

(iii) možno použť aj "pôvodné tvary" aj "novotvary"
metať – mece/metá, šeptať - šeptá/šepce, chľastať - chľastá/chľasce

Snažil som sa nájsť nejaké pravidlo pre tieto slovesá v slovenčine ale žiaľ nič k veci som nenašiel. Ja osobne mám tie tvary "naučené" a nezažívam horeuvedenú dilemu (alebo lepšie povedané, zatiaľ som ju nezažil). Chcelo by to ale skôr asi niekoho kto tieto veci študoval, do hĺbky analyzoval a rozumie sa im lepšie ako ja.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> ...Alespoň v něčem je čeština pravidelnější a pro cizince lehčí než slovenština.



Ano, to mě docela překvapilo...


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> FG měl jistě na mysli tvar "upratám".


To som mal na mysli aj, _upratujem _som napísal omylom (#18). Mea culpa ... 

A propos: neviete ako sa časujú slovesá, o ktorých hovoríme, v poľčine?


----------



## bibax

Zjistil jsem, že Poláci mají podobný _gulyás_ jako my, možná ještě větší.

Např. *szeptać*: on szepcze, kniž. szepce, ale také szepta (forma niepoprawna ); imp. szepcz (nie: szeptaj, nie: szepc);


> Szepcze - to forma poprawna; szepce - też nie jest uznawana za niepoprawną, ale
> w nowych słownikach ma już kwalifikator „książkowe”; szeptam jest formą
> uznawaną za niepoprawną. I jeszcze: tylko forma szepcz (nie: szeptaj, nie:
> szepc) jest poprawna.





> ... *szepta* jest niedopuszczalne i nie wiem dlaczego. Przeciez jest to 3 os od czasownika szeptać.


----------



## francisgranada

Našiel som _sprzątać _(*_uprzątać _asi neexistuje) a podľa Wictionary sa časuje takto:
sprzątam, sprzątasz, sprząta, sprzątamy, sprzątacie, sprzątają; imp. sprzątaj


----------



## ilocas2

francisgranada said:


> To som mal na mysli aj, _upratujem _som napísal omylom (#18). Mea culpa ...
> 
> A propos: neviete ako sa časujú slovesá, o ktorých hovoríme, v poľčine?



Ahoj francisi, já jsem myslel, že slovensky se to řekne poľština. Takže poľčina existuje ve slovenštině taky?


----------



## francisgranada

ilocas2 said:


> ... Takže poľčina existuje ve slovenštině taky?


Ahoj. Existuje, ale pokiaľ viem, dnes nie je považovaný za spisovný výraz  ...


----------

